# Two Budgies In one cage



## Upfoldr (Aug 2, 2019)

Hello, I'm extremely new to world of birds and budgies, I recently got a budgie (Charlie)*a month or two ago (9 weeks old) Everything was fine, I managed to tame him and he was extremely affectionate (Usually rolling around in my hand and cuddling), It took me a few weeks to tame him and get him like that, everything was fine and he seemed happy with the exception he would bite everything? mainly always nibbling at my hand I believe he thinks I like it.(Unsure Though)

I have recently had to get another job so I though Id get another budgie to keep him company (Snot), I had asked the vet and done a little research before hand but I was getting conflicting results in how to properly approach*it, I had decided to ask the vet opinion*if its safe and if its okay to put a new baby budgie(9 weeks)*in with charlie, even though he's tamed and has been on his own since I have got*him,* the vet said it would be fine to put them both in the cages together and there shouldn't be an issue. only to find that he was Inaccurate in what he told me,* what I should of down was get a separate cage keep them separate and then let them get used to each other, Instead there now sharing the same cage and charlie avoids Instead of coming to my hand when i put it in the cage he walks away from me and he gives the impression he doesn't like me no more ( Which Is understandable) Charlie often bites snots feet but not aggressively, very gently, but charlie often tries to go to snot and what looks like kiss him? (Not sure accurate term is) but snot always flies away and then that's when charlie tries*bites snot feet.



Is there anyway to rectify this for charlie and Snot so they can get along better and for charlie to be close to how he was before, for snot I just want him to be happy and comfortable so I can tame him and let him out the cage without worrying about him (Snot got out while I was cleaning there cage and it took nearly hour*to get him back in)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'd recommend that you separate the two budgies and start over from the beginning with the taming of Snot (I must say I really don't like that name for a pet budgie! ) Put his cage in a different room from that of Charlie for a period of a month or so and work with them individually on a regular and consistent basis. At the end of that period, put their cages next to one another and then slowly re-introduce them to one another in neutral territory.

Flock dynamics always change when a bird is added or subtracted so what you are going through is not unexpected at all.

Budgie Ownership - Differences and Dynamics in Flocks

Your Harmonious Flock

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi :welcome:

I agree with FaeryBee above. It will help to start over with Snot. Unfortunately, most vets, even avian vets, don’t know about anything else besides medicine. Maybe the bare basics. They are not the best people to consult for behavior, training, or diet, and are often wrong. 

The best place to start here, is by reading the Site Guidelines included in the links above from FaeryBee, as well as the Stickies posted in each forum section and sub-section. We are primarily an educational forum, and we have a huge amount of current information which you’ll find useful. You’ll also find answers to questions you may have. If you can’t find answers you’re looking for, we’re here to help . 

Looking forward to hearing more about Charlie and Snot. I agree with Deborah on this.. why “Snot” hmy:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree with the above. It would be best to start over with their taming and separate them to ensure the least stressful situation for them. Doing so will not immediately make Charlie how he was before, but with time and patience you can work with both of them so that they are more comfortable. 

If you have any questions after reading through all the advice and links provided above, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. Please keep us updated on how things are going! 

:wave:


----------

